# $200.00 cleaning fee!?!?



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

So, after about 8 months and almost 700 trips my luck finally ran out and I had a rider vomit in the back of the car. It was particularly annoying because I asked her friends over and over if she was ok, if we needed to pull over, etc and they said no. Meanwhile, she's practically hanging out of the rear view window and I have to admonish them about getting her to stop doing that. We finally arrive at the destination, I was pretty sure that I heard her cough/vomit out the window at some point, but the other passengers seem to downplay it. I drive back towards home for a bit and get a phone call asking if I found aa cell phone in my backseat. I pull over to check, and lo and behold I discover the vomit all over the side of the exterior of the car, as well as some on the inside of the door. I made sure to take pictures, report the incident, clean up as best I could at 3AM and go home. Sure enough, I wake up this morning and Uber charged them and paid me a $200.00 cleaning fee! I actually feel kinda bad, I definitely should be compensated for an issue like this, but I was expecting around 40 to 50 dollars maximum. I'm certainly not complaining though, this group of passengers was obnoxious as hell, vomit notwithstanding. The kicker? On the same trip I also reported a lost item in the backseat: the driver's license of the girl who I believe actually did the puking!


----------



## IdroveHERE (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm really new to this (like started yesterday). It was great. But my BIGGEST fear is having someone throw up in my car. Glad you were compensated.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Wait till a couple of muscle heads step into your car from a cross fit session and instantaneously fill your upholstery with repugnant sweat and BO. Febreeze and all windows down didn't even help.

Zero cleaning fee as the event is invisible.

Op, glad your vomit scenario at least paid


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hopefully you took pics on her phone as well, then updated her Facebook wall and some stuff about how cool the driver was and thanking Uber for being there for her.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

That would have been funny, but unfortunately there was no phone back there. She must have left it somewhere else.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Bio-hazardous messes (vom, urine, blood, OTHER bodily fluids) inside the car ALWAYS get $200. Sometimes we think less is warranted because it's a small mess but nope, can't do it. Word of God handed down by management.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

I'm certainly not complaining! It probably took an hour out of my day total to properly clean it. I'm wondering how much the passenger actually had to pay. The girl in the back who I believe did the deed finally got back to me about her ID, but she wasn't the one paying for it, and I doubt that she remembers anything about that night.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Not necessarily I've been paid less than $200.


----------



## ElectricDriver (Oct 19, 2015)

Someone puking (or releasing any other kind of nastiness) while in my car is my worst fear too. Well, that, and getting someone who is violent/psychotic.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> So, after about 8 months and almost 700 trips my luck finally ran out and I had a rider vomit in the back of the car. It was particularly annoying because I asked her friends over and over if she was ok, if we needed to pull over, etc and they said no. Meanwhile, she's practically hanging out of the rear view window and I have to admonish them about getting her to stop doing that. We finally arrive at the destination, I was pretty sure that I heard her cough/vomit out the window at some point, but the other passengers seem to downplay it. I drive back towards home for a bit and get a phone call asking if I found aa cell phone in my backseat. I pull over to check, and lo and behold I discover the vomit all over the side of the exterior of the car, as well as some on the inside of the door. I made sure to take pictures, report the incident, clean up as best I could at 3AM and go home. Sure enough, I wake up this morning and Uber charged them and paid me a $200.00 cleaning fee! I actually feel kinda bad, I definitely should be compensated for an issue like this, but I was expecting around 40 to 50 dollars maximum. I'm certainly not complaining though, this group of passengers was obnoxious as hell, vomit notwithstanding. The kicker? On the same trip I also reported a lost item in the backseat: the driver's license of the girl who I believe actually did the puking!


The decision is up to you whether a pax is fit to ride. That girl's friends are going to tell you what they believe you want to hear and not much else. If you need to so much as ask them such questions, you already have your answer. That is cool that you got the cleanup fee, most of the time, it isn't that hard to cleanup though I do everything I can to avoid the entire mess. You can't take for granted that you will be so handsomely rewarded for allowing someone to puke in your back seat.


----------



## KathyK (Oct 19, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Wait till a couple of muscle heads step into your car from a cross fit session and instantaneously fill your upholstery with repugnant sweat and BO. Febreeze and all windows down didn't even help.
> 
> Zero cleaning fee as the event is invisible.
> 
> Op, glad your vomit scenario at least paid


I had this yesterday. 4 men. Good thing a had a new air freshener in my car. Next ride didn't smell a thing.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

I never pick up drunks, ever. I don't want bio hazards puked into my car, or on it. Uber should have a " Uber Drunk " service. Cars could be like retired Police Crown Vics with the hard plastic back seat, no carpet and plexiglass between driver and pax. Pax barfs, you get water hose and power wash inside back of car.

Vomit can be just as dangerous as blood. Never forget that. USE GLOVES.


----------



## TheFitDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> I'm certainly not complaining! It probably took an hour out of my day total to properly clean it. I'm wondering how much the passenger actually had to pay. The girl in the back who I believe did the deed finally got back to me about her ID, but she wasn't the one paying for it, and I doubt that she remembers anything about that night.


. I'm not working nights picking up drunk people I will drive off that 10.00$ not worth the headache


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Barf-o-Roma, 
I pick up a drunk woman and her man. Radio playing Beatles song "A long and winding road", what a nightmare. I give the man a few bags just in case. Nearly at the destination, radio playing Pear Jam song "Even Flow". Turned radio of and sang my own song " why the bleep didn't you use the bags biitch". I asked the guy for some gloves, towels, or whatever to help me clean up the immediate mess. He comes out with a napkin. That huge gated house, entrance fountain, all those cars in the driveway and i get a napkin WTF. 3 AM and I start barfing all over his cobblestone driveway, bummer I couldn't make it to the fountain. After a claim and pictures, Uber took $200 from him and put it into my account.
FYI, Have barf bags, rubber gloves, Lysol, and a spackle knife (do not rub or wipe, use the spackle knife to get under somewhat and lift) Shop vac at home.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Barf-o-Roma,
> I pick up a drunk woman and her man. Radio playing Beatles song "A long and winding road", what a nightmare. I give the man a few bags just in case. Nearly at the destination, radio playing Pear Jam song "Even Flow". Turned radio of and sang my own song " why the bleep didn't you use the bags biitch". I asked the guy for some gloves, towels, or whatever to help me clean up the immediate mess. He comes out with a napkin. That huge gated house, entrance fountain, all those cars in the driveway and i get a napkin WTF. 3 AM and I start barfing all over his cobblestone driveway, bummer I couldn't make it to the fountain. After a claim and pictures, Uber took $200 from him and put it into my account.
> FYI, Have barf bags, rubber gloves, Lysol, and a spackle knife (do not rub or wipe, use the spackle knife to get under somewhat and lift) Shop vac at home.


I personally don't bring barf bags. Anyone I need to hand a barf bag is not fit to ride. Usually, the people who manage to get sick in my car are those doing a good job of hiding that they are on the edge of being sick. I have always felt that taking visibly on the edge of puking people was acting as an enabler, taxi cabs charge $100 locally now for cleanup. I can't remember what it had been for years...... maybe $40. The number of incidents I feel has gone down, much of that is do to being more selective.

Rather than use a shop vac at home, I go to a car wash or give it additional cleaning at the taxi company. I wouldn't use my own shop vac to clean puke even if it was my own car, no way.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

yeah, i needed to do what i could asap, shop vac was a 4AM call, a full detail followed the next day.


----------



## weaponsfree (Oct 27, 2015)

Local place charged me $80 for full interior detail - Uber paid me $200 - considering the time I wasted, missed surge and having to endure the smell I would say $200 is not enough. Maybe they can hike it up to $300-$400 and the pax will think twice before riding on the verge of puking and just puke at the bar/club/house they are drinking at vs risking a huge cleaning bill. Just saying


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't tell ya how ticked I was when a customer pissed in my seat. I had to remove the back seat to flush it with a garden hose. (took days to realize this was the only way). No wet vac/ upholstery cleaner is going to get that out. The seat cushion is like a sponge. It must be thoroughly rinsed out to get something that foul out. I didn't return to work for like 5 days while I figured it out.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Use baking soda to help speed up odor removal. Baking soda and water, mix into a paste. apply. sponge off. Done this countless times when my daughter threw up milk during infancy.


----------

